# My self tightening cut off circulation to my arm bracelet



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

He watched all of avatar with me


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel a sleep with a ball python around my arm once... Not smart. Luckily he hid in the sheets between the wall instead of choking me out in my sleep.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend fell asleep on her friend's couch only to wake up having trouble breathing. Opened her eyes and almost had a heart attack because there was a 10' constrictor/python lying on top of her. Luckily for her it wasn't a nasty Reticulated Python. Screamed for her friend to get the pet snake off so she could breathe again.

Another crazier friend of mine kept a Reticulated Python in his buddy's basement and the snake tried to kill him every time he went to feed it. Definitely NOT a pet. Trying to keep in captivity a wild animal like that whose only instinct is to kill you and eat you is just NUTS I told him many times.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhhh its the snakehead from burnaby lagoon and its got Spit .....


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

macframalama said:


> ahhhh its the snakehead from burnaby lagoon and its got Spit .....


Careful what and where you say that...you might end up having officials start draining burnaby lake...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, good looking snake though.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, he's a good lookin' boy.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty snake! did he enjoy Avatar?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

He spent most of the movie looking at my wife


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

given the recent pandemic maybe it was in poor taste lol


djamm said:


> Careful what and where you say that...you might end up having officials start draining burnaby lake...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I fell asleep the other night watching tv with him curled up on my stomach, woke up 6hrs later to find that he hadn't moved an inch... Got lucky haha I don't think he would be easy to find in my house


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute, just wait till he gets bigger  I have three boas and they're lovely. The 6' 12Lb-er tagged me the other day pretty badly, lots of blood lol. I'm glad the larger one is better tempered


----------

